# When does Bacon go bad?



## fungus (Oct 16, 2014)

It has been 15 days since I added a dry cure and bagged my bacon. It has gone longer than I wanted but life happened.
I rinsed it off last night and it is forming a pellicle in my fridge now. I intend on smoking it between tonight and saturday when time allows.

I currently do not detect any off odors or flavors. I would like to be able to let it sit a few days to mellow after smoking and before slicing but this now brings me to 21 days.

How long is it expected to last? refrigerated and then vaccum packed.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2014)

You can not count the curing days.  The meat is curing and will last along time in the cure.

You will be fine doing it the way you want.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> You can not count the curing days.  The meat is curing and will last along time in the cure.
> 
> You will be fine doing it the way you want.


What He Said ^^^^^^

However, I don't know what you used for cure & how much salt, or how much Bacon, but it would be a good idea to take a slice or two before smoking & do a "Salt-Fry-Test" to see if it's too salty. If it's too salty, you could soak it, but once you smoke it, it's too late.

Probably not a problem, but you never know unless you check.

I check mine every time, and I have never had to soak any, except the one time I used "Hi Mountain Cure & Seasonings". I was really glad I checked it that time!!!

Bear


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 16, 2014)

Same here. When I first started out over 10 years ago curing and smoking bacon, I was religious in doing the taste test frying before smoking. A lot of the time it had to go back in for more soaking. The last several years I have the ratios down to where I actually don't  have to do a test fry after soaking. I used to keep my bellies in the cure for up to 3 weeks but that was too long, then 2 weeks which was a little better, now I do them for 8 days and they've been perfectly cured. Soak them for about an hour to rehydrate then back in reefer to form a pellicle overnight, then into the smokers. Been selling most of it to our friends who rave about it, so I'm doing something right!


----------



## twisted minds (Oct 16, 2014)

If it is still too salty after smoking it is not too late, you can still soak to get some of the salt out, it is the smoke if you over do it that can not be removed.  Fry testing can be difficult to decipher what the finished product will taste like.  Different cuts and cures will taste different in the fry pan before smoking than they will taste after a smoke and rest period.  It takes a lot of trial and error, or experience to be able to judge what pre smoked foods will taste like when finished by doing the "fry test".  I would imagine that a good rinse will be all you needed.  Good luck on your bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2014)

Twisted Minds said:


> If it is still too salty after smoking it is not too late, you can still soak to get some of the salt out, it is the smoke if you over do it that can not be removed. Fry testing can be difficult to decipher what the finished product will taste like. Different cuts and cures will taste different in the fry pan before smoking than they will taste after a smoke and rest period. It takes a lot of trial and error, or experience to be able to judge what pre smoked foods will taste like when finished by doing the "fry test". I would imagine that a good rinse will be all you needed. Good luck on your bacon.


#1   I personally wouldn't want to soak my smoked Bacon. If you use TBS there won't be too much smoke.

#2   I take a slice from the middle & a slice from near the end. I check to see if the cure got to the center of the middle slice, and fry them both to test for salt.

#3   If the test piece is not too salty, the smoked product will not be too salty.

#4   If the test pieces are too salty, the product should be soaked & tested again.

#5   If you don't test it, and it happens to be too salty, a good rinse will not change it.

None of this is difficult.

Bear


----------



## fungus (Oct 17, 2014)

I tested it plenty. I am fascinated by the process so I took slices off at a few different points and fried them up. Its not too salty.

I just smoked it overnight (10h) in my MES dualpro with an a-ma-zin' pellet smoker using Hickory. Temperature was 78F average and briefly hit 90F once.

It looks very nice. I dont think I will put it in for a second round of smoking. My plan is to let it sit for a day or two then slice it and package it up.

Happy Gus


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2014)

FunGus said:


> I tested it plenty. I am fascinated by the process so I took slices off at a few different points and fried them up. Its not too salty.
> 
> I just smoked it overnight (10h) in my MES dualpro with an a-ma-zin' pellet smoker using Hickory. Temperature was 78F average and briefly hit 90F once.
> 
> ...


That's a Great Plan, Gus!!!

A picture of before & after slicing would be nice for us Qview Addicts!!!

Bear


----------



## fungus (Oct 17, 2014)

I put the cured bacon out after 24h exposed in the fridge and brought it to room temperature with a fan for 3 hours before it hit the smoker.













baconfan.jpg



__ fungus
__ Oct 17, 2014






It looked kinda good so it went in the smoker, I will send pics of the finished smoke after. It was not deep red or anything.













pellicle.jpg



__ fungus
__ Oct 17, 2014






The loin on the end was a cheap package of canadian bacon that was unsmoked. I washed off the peameal and wanted to put it through the smoker as a test run. After a couple of hours in the smoker I decided to throw in the bacon too.


----------



## fungus (Oct 18, 2014)

unnamed.jpg



__ fungus
__ Oct 18, 2014






Here you go folks. A 19 hour cold smoke 10 with Alder and 9 with hickory. Temperature in teh smoker was mosty in the 70's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2014)

Great Job, Gus!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Color!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2014)

Once you smoke it and slice it?

You won't have to worry about it "going bad".

It won't be around that long!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## twisted minds (Oct 23, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> #1   I personally wouldn't want to soak my smoked Bacon. If you use TBS there won't be too much smoke.
> 
> #2   I take a slice from the middle & a slice from near the end. I check to see if the cure got to the center of the middle slice, and fry them both to test for salt.
> 
> ...


BearCarver,

#1 I didn't say I would recommend soaking bacon after it was soaked, only was pointing out that you still can remove some salt after smoking if needed as opposed to tossing out.

#2 Was trying to clarify that over salting can be dealt with, but over smoking is nearly impossible to reverse.

#3 If you have experience with fry testing you may have a better idea of what the final product will taste like, but for someone who is new to or unfamiliar with smoking it may be difficult to decipher as cured but not smoked belly (side pork) will taste different in the fry pan than cured and smoked belly (bacon) will taste.

#4 The good rinse I was referring to that would be needed was meant to be used after removal from cure prior to pellicle formation not after smoking.

I wasn't trying to offend, just pointing out some facts to the original poster that may be helpful.  Because, as shown with the multitude of questions asked on this website, it can be difficult. I in no way am suggesting I have all the answers, but I do have a lot of experience and upbringing versed in smoking dating back generations that I am grateful that I was able to be exposed to and taught, and was just trying to share hoping that it may help with original inquiry or others who may be reading or following.

Respectfully,

Darin a.k.a. TwistedMinds


----------



## fungus (Oct 23, 2014)

As requested more Q-view.

It turned out amazing. I have already given it all away so I am starting a new batch. At least one friend said it was the best bacon he had ever had :)













sliced bacon.jpg



__ fungus
__ Oct 23, 2014


















white frypan bacon.jpg



__ fungus
__ Oct 23, 2014


















frying bacon.jpg



__ fungus
__ Oct 23, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2014)

FunGus said:


> As requested more Q-view.
> 
> It turned out amazing. I have already given it all away so I am starting a new batch. At least one friend said it was the best bacon he had ever had :)


Nice Job Gus!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's the kind of Pics we like!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

